# footwear



## who_gives_a_shit (Feb 18, 2014)

so I've read articles talking about what people wear on their feet. they say some shoes don't developer certain muscles blah blah well. What does everyone else think about this. anyone ever try anything different? barefoot, wrestling, boxing footwear?


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 18, 2014)

Here is what the cool kids are wearing these days.


----------



## Merlins (Feb 18, 2014)

NbleSavage said:


> Here is what the cool kids are wearing these days.



LOL I was gonna post the same thing.  I may purchase those in the future strictly because they look pretty sweet IMO.  However, I've used chucks and adidas sambas and loved them both.  Sometimes when I go to the gym to do some treadmill running when the weather is too shitty, I'll lift in running shoes but I'll do squats/deadlifts barefeet.  Never had any problems like this.


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 18, 2014)

Merlin said:


> LOL I was gonna post the same thing.  I may purchase those in the future strictly because they look pretty sweet IMO.  However, I've used chucks and adidas sambas and loved them both.  Sometimes when I go to the gym to do some treadmill running when the weather is too shitty, I'll lift in running shoes but I'll do squats/deadlifts barefeet.  Never had any problems like this.



Same re: Sambas - have had good luck with them. Also wrestling shoes (still have my Ascis from Uni). 

My gym won't let us train barefoot, slaggers.


----------



## Merlins (Feb 18, 2014)

****ing great minds think alike.  Both did doggcrapp, both with the same preference for shoes!  Next thing I know, you'll be telling others pasta and ice cream are the best cheat/carb up meals!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 18, 2014)

Right now I use the Adidas Powerlift 2.0. Have tried Chucks and just with socks but definitely loving the wooden bottom and no compression with a real weightlifting shoe. Plus they were on sale at Dick's when I bought them.


----------



## Assassin32 (Feb 19, 2014)

I use basic, flat, no frills, small, light, simple shoes: here they are......
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Reebok Preachers...very simple basic shoe.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 19, 2014)

Assassin32 said:


> I use basic, flat, no frills, small, light, simple shoes: here they are...http://bleacherreport.com/articles/1118727-the-50-ugliest-basketball-shoes-ever-made/page/47



I bet you get air at the top of your squats with those lmao


----------



## Assassin32 (Feb 19, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> I bet you get air at the top of your squats with those lmao


Like I said Doc, all I need is a simple basic shoe...nothing more and nothing less. No need to poke fun.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 19, 2014)

Assassin32 said:


> Like I said Doc, all I need is a simple basic shoe...nothing more and nothing less. No need to poke fun.



In your expert opinion Assassin, would these shoes add 50lbs to my squat???


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 19, 2014)

View attachment 856



Couldn't attach


----------



## Assassin32 (Feb 19, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> In your expert opinion Assassin, would these shoes add 50lbs to my squat???
> 
> View attachment 855


They might be a tad high in the heel, otherwise they look sturdy and solid...nice shoes, Doc.


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 19, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> In your expert opinion Assassin, would these shoes add 50lbs to my squat???
> 
> View attachment 855



Those shoes are specifically designed to isolate the quads when squatting as well as to ceremonially worship Pan. 

I find the multitasking capabilities to be very convenient personally.


----------



## who_gives_a_shit (Feb 19, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> In your expert opinion Assassin, would these shoes add 50lbs to my squat???
> 
> View attachment 855



Funniest shit I've seen all day


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 19, 2014)

who_gives_a_shit said:


> Funniest shit I've seen all day



Don't be fooled, they belong to POB. I snuck into his house while he was at work today and stole his shoes...and left him a surprise on his bed


----------



## Assassin32 (Feb 19, 2014)

The 1st pair I recommended was just plain white, so if you like a little bit of color but still very basic, simple, unassuming shoes you might try these....


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 19, 2014)

Assassin32 said:


> The 1st pair I recommended was just plain white, so if you like a little bit of color but still very basic, simple, unassuming shoes you might try these....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those shoes are specially designed. 

For prancing.


----------



## Assassin32 (Feb 19, 2014)

NbleSavage said:


> Those shoes are specially designed.
> 
> For prancing.


I bet people that bought these do one other activity in them.....and I really don't want to expand on it.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 19, 2014)

I've been lifting in those reebok crossfit shoes for two weeks now and highly recommend them. Best shoe I've lifted in yet.


----------



## Azog (Feb 19, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> I've been lifting in those reebok crossfit shoes for two weeks now and highly recommend them. Best shoe I've lifted in yet.



Where the hell did you find them? Everywhere I check has like 3 sizes...9, 7 and 11 year old girl. Also, no one seems to have black...wtf?!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 19, 2014)

Azog said:


> Where the hell did you find them? Everywhere I check has like 3 sizes...9, 7 and 11 year old girl. Also, no one seems to have black...wtf?!


Haha I got them off the site the day they came out. I signed up for the email letting me know when they came out. I heard they sold almost completely out in 2 days. I'm sure they'll restock em soon.


----------



## SHRUGS (Feb 19, 2014)

Ive been usin a black pair of Otomix for years. Best shoe Ive ever used.
!SHRUGS!


----------



## Deidre (Feb 19, 2014)

I don't wear a shoe designed for weight lifting, but have been thinking about Vibram Five Fingers. Have a friend who swears by them for lifting, so if you want to experiment a little with something different, maybe try those? You can get them for a reasonable price now, too. Just my 2c.


----------

